# I made a new Wood stain video



## Seattlepainting (Jun 8, 2010)

Although we missed filmimg the actual staining...


----------



## canadianpainter (Mar 7, 2009)

Was it really necessary to remove the board? How much time did you spend sanding it?


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I didn't look like there was 100+ lf he removed. He is also from Seattle and would likely be raining almost every day. 

That turned out really nice.


----------



## Burt White (Nov 8, 2009)

nice work:thumbup:


----------



## Seattlepainting (Jun 8, 2010)

boards were easier to remove, prep, and stain removed..they were only nailed in and we improved the fasteners...we had about 80 linear feet of trim. The restoration work was time and material..about $2100


----------



## canadianpainter (Mar 7, 2009)

Seattlepainting said:


> boards were easier to remove, prep, and stain removed..they were only nailed in and we improved the fasteners...we had about 80 linear feet of trim. The restoration work was time and material..about $2100


$2100 for 80ft of 2"x6" cedar! That's like $25 a foot! Sheesh...Would've been cheaper for your client to replace the wood. :blink:


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

It looks great


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

canadianpainter said:


> $2100 for 80ft of 2"x6" cedar! That's like $25 a foot! Sheesh...Would've been cheaper for your client to replace the wood. :blink:


80 linear feet can be a 30'x20' deck. That's 600 SF of floor + another 600 SF of rail, spindles, caps, posts and fascia. Removing a solid stain by mechanical sanding and removing all handrails for sanding? I wouldn't even look at it for less than $4000. Way too time intensive.

I'm just guessing the above based that h is not charging $25/LF for cap replacement. The proportions and measurements could be different. To R&R 2"x6"cedar handrail caps with #2 grade WRC, I charge $10/LF.

PS: deck looks great!


----------

